# Can you identify this vintage tool?



## planepassion

A good friend picked this up at a garage sale for me. I love it. I just don't know what it is. Though I suspect it has something to do with logging. The handle has the diameter and feel of an axe handle.

Can you help me identify this tool?


----------



## ssnvet

looks like some kind of cant hook or peavey…

these are logging tools, used to roll logs around.

I've used both and have a cant hook… and though I've never seen one that looks just like what you're showing, there is significant similarity.


----------



## TobyC

Back-scratcher.

Toby


----------



## superdav721

Hand forged Ice Hammer.


----------



## murch

Dave beat me by 20 seconds


----------



## LoydMoore

Proctologist probe


----------



## AlbertaJim

ouch


----------



## bold1

Looks like a pickaroon( not sure of the spelling) a log pick and pike combination. Strike the pick into the end to pull the log. The pike end was usually to push a floating log. A peevy pike has a usually straight spike on the end with a fixed curved hook which can be barbed front or front and back, for pushing and pulling. A peevy hook has a straight spike with a curved hinged hook. and a cant hook has a jaw or gripper tooth on the end with a hinged curved hook. All used to position logs.


----------



## Brit

Forged Gifford Pike Pole used on the rivers for moving logs around.

Brad, check this link: http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/antique-vintage-forged-gifford-pike-132374656


----------



## bondogaposis

I vote for pike pole as well, for river driving logs. Here they are prying logs off of a rock in Idaho.


----------



## planepassion

Thank you one and all!

Well I'll be. Andy, your link includes a picture that is the spitting image of my tool.










I had a feeling it had to do with logging, but I thought it was used on land. Apparently it was designed for moving logs in rivers and ponds.










Or for ice harvesting-the pike end of the visible tool looks similar to mine. The handles for these implements were 12 to 16 feet long according to this source (http://www.historicsoduspoint.com/commerce/ice-harvesting/). Don't those guys look like they love their job?


----------



## DonBroussard

Brad-With all the stuff I learn on LJs, I should be earning some kind of educational credits. Alas, I guess the knowledge is its own reward! And to think that when I first joined LJs over a year ago, I didn't even visit the forums. No telling how much smarter I'd be now . . .


----------



## redSLED

Too easy. That is a Viking rounding-up-piglets-stick.


----------



## planepassion

Don, the collective expertise, wisdom,knowledge and generosity of the LJs on this site never ceases to amaze me. Ask and ye shall receive. You'll also see the strangest pictures, pictures of East Coasters buried under snow and burning cars that LJs just happened upon in their neighborhoods.

RedSled, didn't see that implement in the tv series The Vikings yet, but there's always next season.


----------



## bold1

Found a listing for new Pickaroons at Acklandsgrainger.com. Product # KYN63N5PIKRN $61.75 with free shipping, We can all have one! On my other post I didn't say, but he handle length is the difference between a pickaroon and a peevy pike. A pike is a long pole. By the way Brad if you ever see a one man saw that the rakers are cut out of, it was prob. done to use it as an ice saw. The only difference in the two is how the handle mounts and the rakers. Your picture reminded me of that.


----------



## LeeBarker

Now there's a tool that does both jobs-country and western. On the ice in the winter, on the pond the rest of the year. Stanley probably made it and called it the "Stanley Do-All."

This is not only Memorial Day in the U.S., it's obviously also Celebrate LumberJocks Day worldwide.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## BANANAVON

The logging tool is a SWING DOG. Used to break up logging jams in the river. Joe Peavy saw the problem the loggers were having with the dog and went back to his blacksmith shop and built the PEAVY in1855 in Bangor, Maine.


----------



## ibewjon

Lloyd, my grandfather was a proctologist, but I never saw one of those around. But then, he used liquid nitrogen to freeze them off. That smarts!


----------



## therealSteveN

> Proctologist probe
> 
> - LoydMoore


My best suggestion is find yourself a different Proctologist…


----------

